# Lowe's Charcoal Deal Going on now 4-3-14



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Two 20# bags of Kingsford for $12.99, started today. I think Home Depot has it going on now too. Wish they would put lump charcoal on sale like this.


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

Home depo 9.88 2 20 lb bags mem week end


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I got a 20# bag of Lump Charcoal at Sam's Club for $9.98 last weekend. I haven't bought enough of it to know if that is a good price, but they usually beat regular retail prices.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a good price for lump, see it for $12-$14 most places.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

